# New 23rs



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Just picked up a new 23RS yesterday. I'm towing with a Tundra with a prodigy conrtoller. No problems with the 80 mile drive home. 
The dealership was very busy and wanted to really rush us through the PDI. Had several issues including stains on the carpet, bathroom mirror not seated and bent blinds. They eventually took care of all of them except the blinds but are ordering new ones which I can install. 
Blew the breaker trying to run everything at home to. Guess I'll need to upgrade the house as well.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new 23 ED








That is a great floor plan and I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with it. What part of the country are you in?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats ED-RN on the 23RS
Glad to hear the Dealer took care of your issues
Enjoy your TT and happy camping










Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats and enjoy









John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Let me congratulate you on your excellent choice in trailers Ed.


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats on your trailer!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice choice







congrats on joining the Outbacker family. I'm a newbie here also I bought my 23rs about 3 or 4 weeks ago and have only been out one time but can not wait to go again. Glad you made your PDI work for you, I didn't do so well. I let them hurry me out the door and didn't notice a tear in the aluminum skirt and they installed my equal-i-zer hitch wrong but the trailer is great. This is such a great forum, I'm so glad I found it everyone is so helpful and no flaming. Look forward to hear out your maiden voyage goes.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

You have a great combo there. Enjoy

Will


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

action action Welcome to the Forum! action action

And congrats on the new 23rs!

Enjoy the camper. Ask questions.

Dan


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback!!!

Now it go enjoy it!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I couldn't have picked a better trailer myself. I typically camp with 4 adults and two small kids. It fits us perfectly.

WELCOME ABOARD

BEERMAN


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We are in Ventura, CA. Between Los Angeles and Santa Barbara. Not sure how to use the forum yet but I want to ask a question since there were alot of 23 RS's that replied. If this the wrong place let me know.
I tried laying on the sofa with it flat. The space between the cushion is very uncofmortable. I was thinking of looking for a foam wedge. Anybody found a good solution?


tidefan said:


> Congrats on the new 23 ED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You could start a new thread under problems or general discusion but hijacking your own thread is not a problem either









Some use a swimming noodle to fill in the gap and others use a rolled up towel.

John


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi ED RN and congrats on the excellent choice of TT! The easiest solution for the couch is to let one of the kids sleep on it (my 8 yr old has no complaints).

P.S. Look for the threads under rally for the So. Cal rally in October in Pismo and the Western Region rally in July '07


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, ED RN!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback!









Sounds like a good combination, and you should have it broken in just in time for a big adventure by next summer. Say, oh, I don't know... maybe a trip to Zion N.P. in Utah... Hey! Wait a minute... That's where the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally is going to be, in July 2007! What perfect timing! action

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new 23RS ED RN








Get out there and have some fun


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Welcome to Outbackers ED RN action

Congrats on your new 23rs!

Enjoy and post often!!








Dawn


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. Those 23RS units sure are nice. Most use a pool noodle between the space in the sofa and happy with the results. Make sure to let it dry for a day before sleeping on it though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Make sure to let it dry for a day before sleeping on it though.


Good thinking!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on your great purchase. Hope you have fun and take lots of trips.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Enjoy Your New Home away from Home









Would you happen to be an Emergency Room Nurse









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

noodle is a nice solution








works great unless the kids want to use it in the pool









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback.


----------

